# CDR in DXF exportieren



## hoizwurm (6. September 2004)

Ich melde mich mit einer Bitte!

Habe bei mir zu Hause auf CorelDraw10 3 Handläufe gezeichnet, die ich in ein 
DXF exportieren möchte, da ein Bekannter die mir dann auf einer CNC Fräse herausfräst.

Jetzt macht mir aber momentan die Exportfunktion im Corel zu schaffen, da die 
anscheinend nicht richtig funktioniert.

Kennt irgend jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem, damit ich die Sachen doch 
noch sauber ins Autocad bringe?

Ich hänge mal die Datei an, vieleicht hat einer eine gute Idee.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

lg. Hoizwurm


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. September 2004)

Hab's Dir mal eben als *.dwg und *.dxf exportiert.
Hab leider kein AutoCAD hier auf dem Rechner, deswegen hoff ich mal, dass
es auch so klappt 

Gruss Markus


----------



## hoizwurm (6. September 2004)

Hallo Markus!

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe! Hat super funktioniert.
Habe mittlerweile auch rausgefunden, warum es bei mir nicht funktioniert hat.

Ist angeblich am Druckertreiber gelegen. 
Frag mich nicht wie das zusammenpasst, aber es war so.

Auf jedenfall Danke und noch einen schönen Tag.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------

